# The 50 Best Guns Ever Made



## A.Rafay

*The 50 Best Guns Ever Made​*
*HANDGUNS*

*1.Colt 1873 Single Action Army*





Dubbed the Peacemaker, the 1873 SAA was one of the most popular handguns on the 19th century frontier. It has become the most copied handgun in history, and over 137 years after its introduction this classic is still being manufactured by Colt.


*2.S&W Military & Police DA .38 SPL*




Introduced in 1899 as a black powder cartridge gun, this swing out cylinder DA revolver not only made a successful transition to smokeless powder, but became the dominant American law enforcement handgun for the next 70 years. It spawned the entire S&W K frame line and remains in production.

*3.Colt 911A1 .45 ACP*




The first successful military semi-auto handgun, it served the as the standard U.S. sidearm through four major wars and countless police actions. As popular today as ever, it is still carried by some law enforcement personnel and countless civilians. The most customized handgun ever, it's a mainstay for competition shooters. 

*4.Ruger Single Six Convertible .22/22 Mag*




This single action Ruger became one of the most popular &#8220;fun guns&#8221; of its era and remains popular today. The ability to shoot .22 rimfire or .22 Magnum made it practical for the woods or practice range, and it literally taught legions of American handgunners how to shoot. 

*5.Ruger Super Blackhawk*




A beefed up version of Ruger's original Blackhawk single action revolver, the Super Blackhawk easily digested massive quantities of the hottest .44 magnum loads available. It became a favorite with handgun hunters, and those trekking big bear country, and remains a standard by which other big bores are measured.

*6.Walther P-38 *




Adopted by the German military, the Walther P-38 was an acceptable performer. It's most sterling feature,however, is that it was the first successful DA/SA operating action. It was a pioneering design breakthrough that became a feature of many other successful handguns, including our current military issue M-9.

*7.Browning Hi-Power *




The P-35 High Power was John Browning's last handgun design. Some experts consider it his best. Still in production, and in use with LE and Military agencies in many countries, it was the first staggered magazine high capacity handgun &#8211; a design breakthrough that spawned many other successful designs.

*8.S&W Model 29*




Dirty Harry gave it notoriety, but the Model 29 .44 Magnum's claim to fame came once it got into the paws of handgun hunters. Superbly accurate, and delivering more power than any other available DA revolver, it became a mainstay for those pursuing big game with a handgun.


----------



## A.Rafay

*9.S&W Model 60 Chief's Special*




The Model 60 was nothing more than a stainless steel version of the popular Model 36 snub nose .38 Special. Yet, it was ground breaking because it was the first successful handgun made from stainless steel, and it showed the handgun industry how to use this material.

*10.Freedom Arms .454 Casull*




The .44 Magnum reigned supreme in the handgun hunting fields for years, but the quest for more power resulted in the .454 Casull cartridge. More than existing handgun designs could handle, it found a home in the rugged, yet precise, Freedom Arms SA revolver and ushered in a new era for handgun hunters.

*11.CZ 75*




Introduced in 1975, the CZ 75 was the most innovative handgun design of the previous 40 years. The first successful pistol offering user option of cocked & locked SA, or DA/SA carry, it is in widespread use throughout the world, and a favorite of many current competitive shooters.

*12.Glock G17*




The polymer-framed Glock 17 was controversial upon introduction. But history validates it. As the first successful polymer-framed handgun, it spawned a sea change within the industry, and today every major handgun maker has a polymer-frame model. And, they are wildly popular.

*13.T/C Contender*




This graceful, rugged, and accurate, single shot pistol revolutionized handgun hunting. With its interchangeable barrel system a hunter could, literally, have one handgun that would handle anything from bunnies to buffalo, by simply changing the barrel. The Contender continues to travel the world in search of game.

*14.Colt Woodsman Second Issue *




Few guns are more fun that a .22LR semi-auto pistol. Few are more revered than the 2nd Issue Colt Woodsman. Unlike other Woodsman models, this incorporated a 1911-style magazine release button instead of the European-style heel release. Lightweight, accurate, and reliable, it was a winner.

*15.S&W Model 41*




Among competitive target shooters, the S&W Model 41 .22LR pistol became legendary. Utterly reliable, nail-driving accurate, and possessing an exquisite trigger, it dominated NRA Outdoor Pistol competition until the manufacturing costs of the required hand-fitting severely curtailed production. Those that own them today cherish them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*RIFLES*​
*16.Winchester 1873*




The Winchester 1873 was a significant improvement over existing lever guns, but marketing was key. Chambered for the same cartridges that fit the popular 1873 Peacemaker revolver, frontier &#8220;logistics&#8221; were solved. It was a favorite with Texas Rangers, and became known as &#8220;The Gun That Won The West&#8221;. 

*17.Winchester 1886 45/70 *




An improvement over the 1873, the 1886 Winchester was chambered for such powerful cartridges as the 45/70 and 45/90. It is likely the strongest lever action rifle ever made, and lead to modern designs. It took lever actions out of the pistol cartridge class and into the Big Bore world. 

*18.AK-47*




As the most widely used military rifle in the world, the AK-47 is legendary for its reliability, ease of use, and ability to function in the harshest environments. There is not much one can do to make one stop shooting, other than run out of ammunition. 

*19.AR-15*




Adopted by the U.S. Military in the early 1960s, it has made the transition to what is becoming known as the Modern Sporting Rifle (MSR). One of the most inherently accurate semi-auto rifles yet designed it is a favorite with competitive shooters, and can also be chambered for many popular hunting loads.

*20.M-14*




Designed shortly after the Korean conflict to replace the M-1 Garand, it offered a high capacity magazine and the ability to effectively mount a sniper's scope. One of the best .30 caliber battle rifles ever designed, it's still in service with the military, and a favorite with competitive shooters.

*21.Mauser Model 98*




The primary battle rifle of the German forces in WWI and WWII, the rugged and reliable M98 bolt action has formed the basis for a significant percentage of today's bolt action sporter rifles. The controlled feed design is especially favored by those hunting dangerous game. 

*22.Springfield 1903*




Our primary battle rifle of WWI, it was consider one of the most accurate rifles of its day. Untold numbers of surplus guns were sporterized by custom gunsmiths, and was largely responsible for the popularity of bolt action rifles among American hunters.

*23.Winchester Model 62A *




This graceful little rimfire, exposed hammer, pump action rifle, was one of the first designed to shoot the .22 Short, Long and Long Rifle cartridges interchangeably. It was the most popular rimfire repeater of its era and a favorite with shooting gallery operators.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

Post pics for each gun along with posts


----------



## A.Rafay

_I have posted pics too try to load them again they are visible to me, I will fix it if there is some problem with pictures._

*24.Winchester Model 94*




The logical evolution of the Winchester 1886, the Model 94 Winchester in .30-30 caliber may well have harvested more deer than any other rifle in history. It remains in production and is a popular option today for deep woods hunters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

@A.Rafay, very good thread keep em coming!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*24.Winchester Model 94*






The logical evolution of the Winchester 1886, the Model 94 Winchester in .30-30 caliber may well have harvested more deer than any other rifle in history. It remains in production and is a popular option today for deep woods hunters.

*25. Ruger #1*






No single shot centerfire rifle has achieved the popularity of the elegant Ruger #1. Available in all all popular calibers from varmint rounds to dangerous game loads, it remains the standard for single shot rifles.

*26. Remington Model 700*






One of the most enduring bolt action rifles currently in production, the Remington Model 700 is available in a wide range of models and calibers. Suitable for hunting any game animal, it is also a mainstay in the Tactical/LE market, and currently serves as one of our military's sniper rifles. 

*27. Winchester pre-64 Model 70*






Introduced in 1937, and temporarily discontinued in 1963 (hence the pre-64 designation) it earned the nickname &#8220;The Rifleman's Rifle&#8221; for its smooth operation, three position safety, hinged floor plate, and an improved stock design. It became the standard by which bolt action sporters were judged, and demand prompted its re-introduction.

*28. Savage Model 99*






The first successful internal hammer lever action rifle, it was for many years the only lever action capable of handling the breech pressures of modern cartridges. Over one million have been sold, and it is still going strong after almost 100 years of service. 

*29. T/C Classic .22*






Some experts consider the Thompson/Center Classic .22 to be the most accurate semi-auto rimfire rifle ever made. Most agree that it has the best trigger of any rimfire semi-auto. Although it's been around less than 20 years, it has achieved elite status. 

*30. Ruger 10/22*






Simple, rugged and reliable, the 10/22 earned high marks on its own. Competitive shooters, however, took advantage of its semi-modular construction and turned it into the premier action sports rimfire with a wealth of aftermarket parts that allow stocks, triggers, barrels, and other key components to be tuned for maximum performance.

*31. Marlin Model 60*






In the realm of economical, reliable, and easy-to-use .22LR semi-auto rifles, the Marlin Model 60 has reigned supreme for many years. It's not the fanciest rimfire on the market, but legions of American shooters have made it a favorite &#8220;working gun.&#8221;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

i own Winchester pre-64 Model 70 and springfield 1903... also own a P-38... my vintage gun collection.. thanks @A.Rafay!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*32. Savage Model 110*






Price has always been a factor in a firearm's popularity, especially if it can be combined with top performance. That characterizes the Savage 110. One of the most inherently accurate bolt action rifles on the market, it's always been easy on the wallet, and remains a top choice for many.

*33. Marlin 336 *






Introduced in 1883, the 336 made the transition from black powder to high pressure modern cartridges, and it's side ejection and solid receiver top made scope mounting a snap. America's love affair with lever action hunting guns never ended, and the 336 is more popular today than ever.

*SHOTGUNS*​
*34. Winchester 1897*






Introduced in 1897, it was the first successful pump action shotgun. One of the most popular shotguns of its time, it saw service in two World Wars and numerous police actions. Production ceased in 1957, but it remained in military service with some units until at least 1972.

*35. Winchester Model 12 pump *






Although production ceased in the early 1970s, the classic look of the Model 12 was often emulated in other guns, including Winchester's subsequent models. During it's heyday it was one of the top winners in Trap and Skeet competition, and its smooth handling has made it a classic.

*36. Remington Model 870*






Introduced in 1949 the Model 870 remains in production today and could conceivably be called &#8220;America's Favorite Pump Shotgun.&#8221; Several million have been sold in a variety of barrel and stock configurations, and it has also seen military service. 

*37. Mossberg Model 500*






The Model 500 isn't the most exotic or expensive pump shotgun on the market, but it works. A favorite with those who want solid performance at a modest price the aluminum alloy-framed 500 combined lightweight, reliability, fast handling, and interchangeable barrels to fill many roles.

*38. Remington Model 1100*






One of the most popular shotguns in history, the gas-operated Remington 1100 has excelled at Trap, Skeet, Sporting Clays and action 3 Gun competition. Smooth handling and low recoil are hallmarks of the gun, and the wealth of interchangeable barrels make it a good fit for any use.


----------



## A.Rafay

*39. Browning Citori*






In an era when a quality over & under shotgun cost and arm & leg, the Browning Citori emerged as as an effective alternative. Available in Trap, Skeet and Field models it offered solid performance, enhanced features and, while not cheap, didn't break the bank. It was a trend setter.

*40. Ruger Red Label O/U*






A talented firearms designer, Bill Ruger was also a genius at marketing. During a period when modestly-price over & under shotguns were going the way of the passenger pigeon he introduced a sleek little 20 gauge. It, and the resulting 12 gauge models, have become classics.


----------



## Wright

I own a Remington Model 1100, glad to see it made the list.


----------



## Tanja

among all of those, I only recognize AK 47 and M41 used in Vietnam war 
During the winter war between Russia and Finland, we used The Mosin-Nagant M1891 rifle 7.62mm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foo_Fighter

@A.Rafay awesome thread made. My father (Indian Army Officer) used to have Colt 911A1 .45 ACP, however my mom gave it away after he deceased as she knew if I get it then


----------



## A.Rafay

Foo_Fighter said:


> @A.Rafay awesome thread made. My father (Indian Army Officer) used to have Colt 911A1 .45 ACP, however my mom gave it away after he deceased as she knew if I get it then



Thanks dude, it looks like I forgot the rest 10 guns on the) list.


----------



## khanboy007

@A.Rafay *what about FN P90*  its Belgian 

The P90 is a selective fire, straight blowback-operated weapon with *a cyclic rate of fire of 900 RPM*  (rounds per minute)...which makes it have 300 more rounds than an ak-47 per minute 

for more info check out : FN P90 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## GR!FF!N

@A.Rafay 

a great thread buddy... 

may I add some more guns???


German Luger...








Russian Mosin-Nagant....

still in service since 1891...used in countless wars....only SU/Russia built around 37,000,000 of them while many countries made clone of this legendary rifle..







Russian PPSH-41....

Legendary Sub Machine gun used since 1941..over 6 millions built and still in service with irregular military forces..







mauser karbiner kar 98k..

used extensively by Germany and other axis powers..






German MP40....

Germany made submachinegun used extensively by Germany and multiple other countries....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

Talking about guns, 

Here is some thing to be respected. German MP44.

The mother of all.






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/StG_44

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
French charleville 1777.Best all round musket of the for around 50 yrs.Throughout revolutionary and napoleonic wars standrad firearm,grand armee.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Israeli UZI,definitely best SMG post WW2.


----------



## Kompromat

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> French charleville 1777.Best all round musket of the for around 50 yrs.Throughout revolutionary and napoleonic wars standrad firearm,grand armee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> Israeli UZI,definitely best SMG post WW2.




Not really, Uzi was successful with the secret services for its concealability. The BEST SMG post WW2 has to be MP5.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

I agree.i forgot MP5.HoW could ii forget MP FREAKING 5?


----------



## jhungary

Where is Colt Python 357 in this list?






How can someone forget about the Rolls-Royce of Revolver in this list.......Many believe this is the best revolver ever made in the world


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

salman108 said:


> Talking about guns,
> 
> Here is some thing to be respected. German MP44.
> 
> The mother of all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/StG_44



The grand daddy of G3...


----------

